# Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 149



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

So Daisy was bred on June 6th. Shes freshened before and usually has a good udder. Last time she kidded her udder was sooo HUGE the day she kidded.

Here pics of her today.....She looks really weird in some of them because my stupid hormonal buck was chasing her...
































































She also had to pee but Jasper kept stalking her!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 134*

she is looking good -- I would remove her from Jasper because he could really stress her out as she gets closer to kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 134*

I agree with Stacey ...your going to have to remove him..... :wink:

Daisy is coming along nicely..... :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 134*

Ya im gonna put her in her own little kidding pen, like what I usually do. I just had the barn filled ith a previous kidding.
Gonna seperate her asap!

Shes normally kinda fat, last time she was this big and she had a single boy..made me so mad! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 134*

She looks good....and she might surprise you with twins this time too. She also looks as though she has some nice long teats, can't wait to see her filled up!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 134*

Shes always had twins....then the first time I breed her she hated me so I swear she had a single boy on purpose lol.

Her udder looked really nice last year, she doesnt have the best medial and her attachments could be better, but her milk just flooooooows out! Cant wait to take more pics of her in a few days!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 141*

Daisys 141 today! Shes getting bigger and bigger. She loves being in her own pen! I think she knows shes in there for a reason lol.

Her udder is starting to get larger....Hoping for babies! haha she always waits until the last minute though....


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 141*

 Good Luck Daisy ! :thumbup:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 141*

So today, her udder is really full. Shes staying in her house most of the time, but shes really fat. Her babies were kicking alot though!
Hoping she kids within a few days!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 146*

Can't wait to see her kids! Hope you get twin girls!  Ahhhhhhh I can't WAIT for kidding season to start over here again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're soooooo lucky!!!! I need a baby fix!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 146*

haha twin girls would be the most amazing thing....But I know its highly unlikely!

I LOVE BABIES!!! haha you will get some soon enough. These are my only ones until like late spring!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 146*

Babies soon!! No kids here til February so I definately will be getting my baby fix from TGS members!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 146*

I'm in the same boat as Liz--no goat kids til Feb here too so I get excited for all who are waiting for their kids!
Best of luck on an easy kidding & healthy kids!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 146*

Today shs 147. Here are some pics


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 147*

i'd say another day or two


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 147*

I agree...she's gonna make you wait a few more days. There might be 2 in there...I hope!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 147*

She is just too cute! I love the first pic in the last pic post you posted, her expression is just priceless compared to the 2nd pic!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 147*

haha isnt she a total dork? She always makes the weirdest faces lol

I really hope she has 2 in there, her belly has been bouncing around alot. Whatevers in there is angry lol


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 147*

very pretty girl! love her coloring! good luck with kidding! :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Daisys Kidding Thread! Day 147*

Day 149......She looks about the same except her udder got HUGE! And its super tight, she doesnt want anyone touching it.
Will try to get some pics of her, shes a shy brat though!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

eeeeekkkkk gonna be soooon!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

omg I HOPE!!! lol last time she did all this stuff like a week before, Im not home right now, I wont be until thursday, my mom says shes waiting for me hahaha. Im the only one she likes!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow yeah....she sounds close.... tight udder....really soon.... Happy Kidding :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

DAISYS IN LABOR!!!! Shes all goopy and her udder is so big its almost sagging! Shes starting to push!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

YAH!!!!!!! Congrats - keep us posted


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Bubbles almost out, We see hooves!!!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

One boy


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

One boy total? Photos! She is a very pretty doe, I love her coloring.  Mine always pop 'em out with 1-2 days of their udder getting super tight feeling. And they always go within 48 hours of completely losing their ligs. Usually no more than 12-14, but stupid Dakota went 48 hours. I was up for basically 48 hours straight with her. Stupid head. And now she is proving to be difficult to get settled. Grr.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

One boy....thats it....AHHHHHHHHH lol

I will put pics up soon, hes sooooooo cute...I almost want to keep him haha. Her udder turned out sooooo nice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: congrats..... :thumb:


----------

